# Schwinn Webb Brake 1938



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 17, 2021)

American Bicycist and Motorcyclist:


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 23, 2021)

never saw one of those before.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2021)

In application, on the 1938/39 Schwinn Paramount, Sports Tourist model.


----------

